# It's officially................



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2014)

..... my first wet print in 30-some years.


----------



## limr (Dec 12, 2014)

That came out beautifully!! (And a great shot, too. I love the perspective and angles.)


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2014)

First test strip was too dark.

Second test strip was too light.

Third test strip pretty much nailed it.

First print showed I needed a bit of dodging.

Second print........... um........... well............... can I claim the Fifth Amendment? *

Third print is what you see.
































* OK, rookie mistake, I'll admit.  I forgot to stop the lens down. After 2 seconds, I realized the paper was shot.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## timor (Dec 13, 2014)

480sparky said:


> First test strip was too dark.
> 
> Second test strip was too light.
> 
> Third test strip pretty much nailed it..


Maybe would be a good advice to invest in enlarger light meter ? It really saves the paper...


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice shot.

Joe


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 13, 2014)

You nailed it Ken. Nice job!


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 13, 2014)

timor said:


> Maybe would be a good advice to invest in enlarger light meter ? It really saves the paper...




Once you've made several prints, you learn the exposure by sheer rote memory and reading (eyeballing) the negs.

35mm, 8x10, f11.... xx seconds.

6x7, 11x14, f/8..... xx seconds.

4x5, 16x20, f/5.6.... xx seconds.


Besides, a test strip isn't a complete sheet.... just cut-up pieces of one.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 13, 2014)

^5 


PS- (I see some dust that could use some cloning.)


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 13, 2014)

http://home.comcast.net/~diannerosekelly/Tyngs/IntroPhoto/3.How to Make a Test Strip for a Black.pdf
Here's the method I always used


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 13, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> PS- (I see some dust that could use some cloning.)




I haven't found the clone, nor the heal, tools on this enlarger.  And the instructions are no help.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 13, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > PS- (I see some dust that could use some cloning.)
> ...


I think they're extra tools you gotta plug-in.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 13, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> I think they're extra tools you gotta plug-in.



Do I plug them directly into the electrical outlet, or between the timer and the enlarger?


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 13, 2014)

You have been away for a while. Everyone knows they go in the USB slot


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 13, 2014)

USB?  

Unidentified Sloth Box?
Unearthed Soviet Bomb?
Unpaid Savings Bond?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2014)

Just needs a bit of spotting now


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 13, 2014)

I just exposed my first roll of film in decade plus. Can I send it to you for developing ana proof?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 13, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> I just exposed my first roll of film in decade plus. Can I send it to you for developing ana proof?



Nope.  I ain't gonna take the liability.  

Plus, I'm sure there's a local place that'll do it.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 13, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I just exposed my first roll of film in decade plus. Can I send it to you for developing ana proof?
> ...


Yeah, it's called Gary's bathroom. I gotta get some D-76 and stuff.


----------



## photog15 (Jan 7, 2015)

That came out beautifully OP.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 7, 2015)

Nicely done Sparky.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 7, 2015)

Well done, Sparky.  Bet that felt better to do than the print looks.  Ya know, you look like you do remember your way around a darkroom.


----------



## terri (Jan 10, 2015)

Terrific how you got back in there and put out such a nice print after all this time.    Kinda like riding a bike, eh?

Congrats!


----------

